# A Rebuttal to Chris Hedges: Stop the Tired Overpopulation Hysteria



## Montanablue (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought some of you might enjoy reading this article. Its written by a non-Christian, but it points out some of the fallacies in the over-population movement and makes the case that "reproductive freedom" should also mean freedom to have as many children as you choose. I found it very interesting, because I feel that many of the people who do make the over-population argument have forgotten (or perhaps never knew) about Malthus and how miserably wrong his over-population argument was. I learned about Malthus in my college psychology class, and I remember it being emphasized that Mathus was _wrong_, and over-population never happened. It seems that many people today are mimicking some of his arguments - which I find odd. 

Link: Rebuttal to Chris Hedges: Stop the Tired Overpopulation Hysteria | Reproductive Justice and Gender | AlterNet


----------



## lshepler412 (Mar 30, 2009)

I predict that some of those huge social welfare programs in Europe are eventually going to collapse because of a lack of new population. I know I have heard of a few European countries that have actually encouraged couples to have more children because of the concern that they weren't replacing themselves. Thanks for sharing that. Scary!


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 30, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> I thought some of you might enjoy reading this article. Its written by a non-Christian, but it points out some of the fallacies in the over-population movement and makes the case that "reproductive freedom" should also mean freedom to have as many children as you choose. I found it very interesting, because I feel that many of the people who do make the over-population argument have forgotten (or perhaps never knew) about Malthus and how miserably wrong his over-population argument was. I learned about Malthus in my college psychology class, and I remember it being emphasized that Mathus was _wrong_, and over-population never happened. It seems that many people today are mimicking some of his arguments - which I find odd.
> 
> Link: Rebuttal to Chris Hedges: Stop the Tired Overpopulation Hysteria | Reproductive Justice and Gender | AlterNet


The comments are predictable and ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## Hebrew Student (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

Why is it that anytime you mention some report on the environment anymore, people always go crazy? If some report came out saying that it was environmentally harmful to eat tacos, Taco Bell would probably go out of business.

I think that, from a Christian perspective, it is interesting to see the difference between a worldview that sees children as an essential part of the covenant community, and a worldview that sees children as detremental to the the community. Communities that do not view children as essential to their community usually die out. One wonders if that might be the result of what lshepler412 says is going on now in Europe.

God Bless,
Adam


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 30, 2009)




----------

